# Blaz'n Grill Works Grid Iron 2nd Test-Ribs



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 22, 2016)

*Learning my new Blazn'n Grid Iron*




*One full spare rib rack minus sternum and pig candy*


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 22, 2016)

Whoa.... that looks good.   I've never heard of that grill/smoker before.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow...what a nice grill, and do those ribs ever look good!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 23, 2016)

Makes me hungry again and I just had lunch.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2016)

Now just quit that, SS!

On second thought, no, don't quit that.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 23, 2016)

Just georgous!! 

Thanks for answering a question I've had. Lately I've been buying quite good already seasoned and packaged "Riblets" put out by Farmer John. You've answered my question...it's the piggy sternum!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2016)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!  They look fantastic!!!!


----------



## BigAL (Mar 25, 2016)

Terrible!  Just nasty!  Please send them to me so I can "destroy" them.  

Those really do look good!  Nice job!


----------

